# bugs



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

When I do the new posts search some threads come up saying the last post was today but when you open it the last post was ages ago.

eg

Kerachi Sust or Iranian Ethanate?

shows the last post as Robsta today at 7:37pm. In reality it was November last year. :confused1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The thread you mention has a poll in it.

A thread with a poll counts as being updated each time someone votes.

L


----------

